# Netflix Announces Strategic Multi-Year Agreement With Miramax



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Netflix Announces Strategic Multi-Year Agreement With Miramax

Netflix Members Can Instantly Watch Hundreds of Iconic Miramax films, Including such classics as "Pulp Fiction," "Shakespeare in Love," "The English Patient," "Good Will Hunting," "Bad Santa," "Scream," "Spy Kids," "The Piano" and "Kill Bill"

BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. and SANTA MONICA, Calif., May 16, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Netflix, Inc. (NASDAQ: NFLX) and Miramax today announced a multi-year agreement under which Netflix members in the U.S. will be able to instantly watch some of the world's most loved and acclaimed motion pictures from the Miramax film library. It is the first time Miramax titles have become available through a digital subscription service.

Beginning in June, Netflix members in the U.S. will be able to instantly watch several hundred Miramax movies, with dozens of titles being added on a rotating basis. The movies can be watched on multiple platforms, including TV, tablet, computer and mobile phones. Financial terms of the deal are not being disclosed.

"Netflix is thrilled to enter into this deal with the new team at Miramax," said Netflix Chief Content Officer Ted Sarandos. "Existing relationships with management and a shared affinity for these great films make this an important deal for both companies and for our members, who will enjoy instantly watching movies from one of the truly great film libraries for many years to come."

"From day one, we've been very clear about the importance of digital and our desire to respond to the significant pent-up demand for our films -- delivering to consumers whenever and wherever they want," said Mike Lang, CEO of Miramax. "This agreement is an important first step in our digital strategy. Netflix has always been a trailblazer, with a tremendous track record of innovation and quality customer service. We're thrilled to now be in business with them as we build and revitalize the proud Miramax brand."

Through this partnership, the Netflix library gains a variety of films which collectively have 284 Academy Award nominations, across 83 films, with 68 wins, including the Best Picture winners "The English Patient" and "Shakespeare in Love." Iconic titles such as "Bad Santa," "Chasing Amy," "Cinema Paradiso," "Clerks," "Cold Mountain," "From Dusk Till Dawn," "Good Will Hunting," "Kill Bill" Volumes I and II, "Muriel's Wedding," "The Piano," "Pulp Fiction," "Reindeer Games" and many of the "Halloween," "Scary Movie," "Scream" and "Spy Kids" movies will be available over time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Netflix just keeps getting better. A world of movies streamed at the touch of a button for only $8 per month, and now even more choices?

Unbelievable!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

This is great news! B)


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Another great pickup for NetFlix, with my Roku and Boxee Box I'm kicking myself for getting into a 2 year deal with Dish this past January


----------

